# Little Harry In 3rd Grade



## Raine (May 19, 2005)

LITTLE HARRY IN 3RD GRADE 


A first grade teacher was having trouble with one of her students. The teacher asked, "Harry what is your problem?" Harry answered, "I'm too smart for the first grade. My sister is in the third grade and I'm smarter 
than she is! I think I should be in the third grade too!"

The teacher had had enough. She took Harry to the principal's office. While Harry waited in the outer office, the teacher explained to the principal what the situation was. The principal told the teacher he would give the boy a test and if he failed to answer any of his questions he was to go back to the first grade and behave. The teacher agreed.

Harry was brought in and the conditions are explained to him and he agrees to take the test.

Principal: "What is 3 x 3?" Harry: "9".
Principal: "What is 6 x 6?" Harry: "36".

And so it went with every question the principal thought a third grader should know. The principal looks at the teacher and teacher, "I think Harry can go to the third grade." The teacher says to the principal, "Let me ask
him some questions?" The principal and Harry both agree.

The teacher asks, "What does a cow have four of that I have only two of?" Harry, after a moment, "Legs." 

Teacher: "What is in your pants that you have but I do not have?" The principal's eyes open really wide and before he could stop the answer, Harry replied, "Pockets."

Teacher: "What does a dog do that a man steps into?"
Harry: "Pants"


Teacher: "What word starts with an 'F' and ends in 'K' that means a lot of hot excitement?" 
Harry: "Firetruck"


The principal breathed a sigh of relief and told the teacher, "Put Harry in the fifth grade. H3ll, I missed the last four questions myself."


----------



## middie (May 19, 2005)

lmao that's really cute


----------

